# strange electric water heater problem



## chuckhooker (Nov 25, 2008)

I have a new 50 gal electric water heater that I bought from Lowes less than 6 months ago. Over the weekend I noticed that the water was only warm (90 F). I checked the resistance on the elements (both read 13 ohms) and voltage to the upper element (240v). If I turn down the thermostat to the minimum the voltage swaps to the lower element, as expected. Even so, I swapped out the upper thermo and element, no change. Yesterday by accident I discovered that as soon as I shut off the cold water the upper element starts percolating. Turn it on and it stops. I can't figure this out. The unit is under warranty, but the manufacturer (US Craftmaster, dba Whirlpool) does not answer their tech support line. Suggestions?


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 25, 2008)

Welcome Chuck:
This sounds like another dip tube problem. Cut the water supply off and remove the line from the cold side. Stick your finger in the tank fitting and see if you can draw out a tube (plastic, copper or otherwise). This tube is there to carry all incoming water to the bottom of the tank to be heated while you use the hot water from the top of the tank. Without the dip tube the water comes in the cold side and right out the hot side before it can be heated.
Please let us know how it comes out. We can give instructions on making a new dip tube if needed.
Glenn


----------

